# Chicago Masters Electrical Exam



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

You really should get the Chicago book. They are expensive, but there are enough differences that matter. The math will all be the same, but conductor fill, emergency systems, and acceptable raceways will differ greatly. Good luck with the test!

For the record, I do not have my license. I can only speak about the parts I am well versed on.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Mike Holt's is good as long as you refer back to the Chicago code book. The code numbers match pretty good. I also found Tom Henry's key word index helpful, again it follws the NEC but if you refer to the Chicago code book you'll see what Chicago's requirement is for that particular code.

Good luck and don't be discouraged if you don't pass it the first time. It's a tough test.


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you Ohmbre / goose134

It's nice to hear from others who have been there. I do have the Chicago Code book and am doing what you advise by using it with Mike Holt's. I refer back to the NEC Handbook for better explanations as well. 
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

*Chicago Masters Exam Prep / NEED HELP!*

Currently studying for Chicago supervising exam in May. 
Tried the sample test of 25 questions provided by the city. The calculations I COULD perform. However the other question where you have to find the answer in the code book are difficult. Where in the question is the clue to look up in the index? 
Also going through Mike Holt's exam prep book questions at the back where he says to go find the answers in the code book. These answers can be found easily enough because he is telling you which articles they're between. If he don't have this advantage in the exam. Where do you start looking for your answer? Especially that the Chicago questions are written a lot trickier than the questions in Mike Holt's book.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Actually, I've found that the index at the back of the Chicago code book was pretty much useless. You gotta know your Articles; 110, 230, 250, 300 etc. If you notice at the beginning of each Article there is a breakdown of that particular Article and each particular subsection. I've found that to be more helpful than the actual index. 

The test is coming up in May. My suggestion to you is use the Tom Henry's key word index to find your answers on sample questions. You'll find that this will help you to navigate the Chicago code book alot quicker. There are some trick questions on there that will make you go thru a few different Articles to find the answer, especially concerning services grounding and bonding.

Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Ohmbre,
I ordered Tom Henry's key word index. I also saw another one - Ferms fast finder index. Didn't see any reviews though.
I would agree with you on having to know your Articles. I'm making progress very slowly.
They see 70 is the pass rate. I take it that is 70 percent. Which would be 105 questions to pass if 150 is the total. Am I right on this? 
Also with 4hrs to complete the exam. I would imagine you would have to answer a certain amount of these questions without having to look through the code. As this is what eats up a lot of time. 
Another book advised going through the complete exam and answering the questions you were sure of without touching the code. Then for talk sake you answered 50%. Go back to the start and begin trying the answers you didn't complete the first time with help from the code.
As someone who has sat the Chicago exam - is that an approach you would recommend???
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Absolutely, be aware they may have broken the test up into sections calculations, code questions, etc. As in all tests, answer everything you know first, than go back and work out the tough ones. Answer all questions. Last minute take a shot, fill em in, guess.
I found the math to be tougher than the code questions but than again I've never been a whiz at that


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Ohmbre,
I'll get the head down for a while and see if things become a little clearer.
Take it easy!


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

Passed the Chicago Licensing exam. Thanks for all your help folks! Great info and advice from guys who have been there and done it. Keep it up!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

blinkers said:


> Passed the Chicago Licensing exam. Thanks for all your help folks! Great info and advice from guys who have been there and done it. Keep it up!


 Good for you. Congrats! Now all we need is more work in this town.


----------



## Art-electric (Feb 23, 2011)

*Looking for the best advice*

Would really appreciate any helpful advice to prepare for the Chicago test. May be some helpful books or courses?
I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

I took the test 7 or 8 years ago. Passed it on the first round, just after getting out of my 3rd year of apprentice school. i didn't think it was too difficult. Took the NEC code class and an inspector's course the local offered at the apprentice school. You do need to have a good grip on the code, but if you are good with the code book, it isn't bad. The questions go from section 100 to 900 in order. You can use that to your advantage to narrow down a section to look in if you don't know the answer. I have heard of guys who take the course offered by one of the instructors at the apprentice school on personal time and by instructors not associated with the local. They said both were a waste of time. Study on your own. Good luck


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

I worked through Mike Holts books, taking the tests at the end of each chapter. 
Also read through the NEC handbook ( blue cover ) going hand in hand with the Chicago code book, to better understand and familiarize myself with each section.
Having a thorough understanding of the 100 and 110 sections will make navigating the rest of the code a little easier.

Some of the guys on here are extremely knowledgeable. This is a good place to pick the brains if your stuck.

Best of luck!!!


----------

